# Stainless II 9mm questions



## Drago (May 24, 2012)

Just got one and have a couple of questions. I put about 300 rounds through it with no failures but did notice two things. First is that the top of the magazines seem to be scarring the heck out of the brass. I guess it would okay to smooth those sharp edges down? Also noticed that while dropping a full mag with one in the chamber the top bullet will not stay in the mag, there is always a loose bullet in the handle. Is this normal? Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Drago said:


> Just got one and have a couple of questions. I put about 300 rounds through it with no failures but did notice two things. First is that the top of the magazines seem to be scarring the heck out of the brass. I guess it would okay to smooth those sharp edges down? Also noticed that while dropping a full mag with one in the chamber the top bullet will not stay in the mag, there is always a loose bullet in the handle. Is this normal? Thanks


I wouldn't diddle withe the magazines, you risk making them worse rather than better, I'd just go try some new mags. Wilson Combat and Tripp Research Cobra mags are the top two in my opinion.

As for the mag, you mean that when you load a full magazine, chamber a round, and them remove a magazine that the top cartridge (this would be the #2 cartridge) is loose, and that the #3 cartridge is now on top? Or are you topping off the magazine to refill it after chambering a cartridge?

If you download the magazine (load one less than full capacity) does it do the same? When the mags are new, and fully loaded, the mag spring is putting a lot of tension on that top cartridge and when the slide is chambering the #1 cartridge, friction from that top cartridge moves the #2 cartridge to some extend, ranging from just a little to all the way out.

I'd probably order some new mags. In the mean time, work the magazine spring by loading and unloading the magazine a couple dozen times. Leaving them loaded really doesn't work the spring but the repeated compressing / relaxing of the spring will.


----------



## Drago (May 24, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> As for the mag, you mean that when you load a full magazine, chamber a round, and them remove a magazine that the top cartridge (this would be the #2 cartridge) is loose, and that the #3 cartridge is now on top?
> 
> If you download the magazine (load one less than full capacity) does it do the same?


Exactly, and it does the same thing with one less than full. You think they will work better the more they are used or just scrap em and get new ones?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Drago said:


> Exactly, and it does the same thing with one less than full. You think they will work better the more they are used or just scrap em and get new ones?


I'd probably just opt for new ones, Kimber factory mags don't have the best reputation.


----------



## Drago (May 24, 2012)

Bought some Wilson mags and they seem to be working great. I was cleaning my gun tonight and saw that the mags are hitting the ramp and seem to be causing damage. Is this normal, should I be concerned?


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 30, 2012)

I personally buy Kimber Tactical Magazines online from The Armory.com and have never had a problem with any of them in over three years. They also have the best prices I have found.


----------

